# Problem



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Ok, so I have a 94 240sx. It has been fine up until yesterday when I started it up, and my car just shakes, and when I push the pedal it sputters alot. I first went and put some premium gas in, and started it up, and it was running fine up until I went in to another store to get some fuel system cleaner and it started doing it again. I checked the replaced what I thought were bad Plug wires, and it did nothing. I checked the plugs after that and they seemed like they needed to be replaced as well. I put them back in, got in this morning to go up to get some plugs and it ran fine. I got home, replaced plugs, and pulled it into garage for a bit. Came out to go to lunch a couple hours later, and same thing once again. This time it hasn't went away. I checked all the lines, and none seem to be off or anything of that nature. Any help at this point would be appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have you checked your cap and rotor? it wouldnt hurt to replace your fuel filter as well.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Just replaced fuel filter with no change.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the EGR valve; it might be sticking.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Ended up being one of the injectors was bad. Got that replaced and flushed the other 3 as well. Runs just like it should now.


----------

